# soundproofing



## viruz019 (Feb 27, 2012)

hi all,

any x-trail user that bought their car frm the first production 2001?

im driving the first x-trail, anyway..my car boot is EXTREMELY noisy..I will measure the DB with sound meter n show u guys ..any1 in that gen shud noe how it feels..the air sound + other misc sound coming frm the back is really annoying.. anyone have any recommendation on what to do?

I'm planning to DIY sound proof the boot area but this is gonna be my first time..advices would be great!

anyway, some pics of my car boot area..took out the spare tyre cover + the Styrofoam n stuff


----------



## dfroach (Oct 30, 2011)

Change your tires!!
You'll think they fixed every road in town.
Try Michelin Harmony 225-60-17 or whatever is close to yours.
The Dunlops are a good tire but very hard and noisey.


----------

